# Treats??



## BucksMum (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm new on here - my daughter was diagnosed T1 about four months ago and I just posted on the 'say hello' section! She is 8.
I have lots of questions as I don't feel like we are controlling her blood sugars very well - they seem to vary a lot, from being in the 'correct' range (occasionally) to in the teens. We are on MDI but are not carb counting.
Anyway one of the things I find hard is coping with play dates and other social occasions - I don't know what to do when another parent breaks open a packet of biscuits or brings out the sweets as a snack. I don't want to deny my daughter the occasional treat (or any other children!) but find it stressful as I know what even a small pack of sweets will do to her blood glucose levels!
My daughter is very good - she knows she can't have very sweet treats between meals and sometimes turns them down. I know the dilemma upsets her sometimes though.
Does anyone have any advice or ideas???
Thanks all!
BucksMum


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, it's very difficult to deny your child something as you don't want them to feel different and hence resentful for being denied something. However there is the issue of the effect on BG's. We are lucky to have the insulin pump as it allows more flexibility for these situations rather than perhaps having to consider another injection to avoid any highs. My daughter went from mixed insulin to the pump just 3 months in and so we have no experience of MDI. 

The other issue is peoples/friends appreciation of what is involved on a daily basis regarding something that is taken for granted - bringing out the treats for the kids. We have found this hard to address and it's stressful. It was only when we had a joint holiday with some of our friends that they got to see that it can demand constant attention, planning etc Could you educate those involved ? 

We have sometimes brought our own snacks along be it carb free or not so we have the information on carb content (it would be better to get carb counting so the insulin is the correct amount for what she is consuming). However your daughter is older and possibly more aware that mum has brought her something different so not sure this would be ideal for your situation.

What do you think your daughter would prefer - would she mind an extra bolus so she can join in with the treat ?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2013)

I have been there so many times ! T1 since 3yr old  If i want a treat i have lobster or prawns .  Seafood isnt everyones fav but i love it


----------



## trophywench (Jul 31, 2013)

But when you were 8 Hobie, I bet mates mums didn't offer you lobster!

Or if they did I want to be friends with your friends please!


----------



## BucksMum (Aug 2, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone.
I think I will have a chat with our closer friends and explain things to them in more detail- I think they are confused about what to do and what not to do and when to do it! 
BucksMum


----------

